# Copying Mini DVD-r's to Full Size



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

I have 2 full miniDVD-R's and would like to copy the entire contents to a full size DVD-R.

When I put the mini dvd in my computer it says it is not accessible and when I put into our regular dvd player it just tries to load without success.
I am running XP and I have an LG GSA-4120B.

After we are done with the mini DVD-r we will be using the Mini DVD ram and I am wondering will I have the same problem?

This is all footage of my daughter so I have no need to edit! I just want to get it from small disc to large.

I really appreciate any and all help!
TIA


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What device are you using to record your daughter? I presume some sort of a video camera?


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya sorry it is a Hitachi DVD Cam DZ-MV730A


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't see any software on your cams pdf brochure, so I'm assuming the only way is to use the composite and S-Video ports to a pc or a DVD recorder that can take those cables.

Though if your DVD is the DVD-R and not the DVD-RAM then I would have thought that it would work as a DVD..


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

I did get it to work (don't know how) BUT now my regular DVD won't play. I have all the same files on the reg. dvd that I have on the mini but nothing plays. I did get a caution symbol on Nero that said it could only burn Chapter 1 but again the reg, Dvd is black.


Thanks


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok I posted over at digital photo and imaging because I thought that was where this post was heading ( not really multimedia anymore) but the post was closed so I will address the post from there here.

When I copied the disc I chose the option "Copy Entire Disc" nit just create a data disc. Should I have chose another option? I mean that is what I wanted right disc for disc.
Also I was wondering does the disc need to be finalize before I view it??

Thanks and sorry for the double post I just really thought I was on to a new subject and leaving the "multimedia" area.

Sorry again!!
Thanks for the help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i guess it depends on what you are using to copy


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

I am using Nero Express 6


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think there is a SVCD mode which you can use a CD... but there should be an option to burn it as DVD-video *a little hazy with nero right now*


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I would like to use a DVD so I can play it on my main DVD player. The DVD is burned but it just won't play, like I said all the files are there ( looks exactly the same as the mini) but it just won't play the movie. 

When I burned it in Nero it said it was complete and never gave me an error ( other then it could only write chapter 1) and I did copy the entire disc so not sure what is preventing the movie from playing.

Hope I make sense I really want to get this movies of my daughter backed up.

Thanks


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

I just open NeroVision ( never knew I had it) and when I tried to add the .vob files it only let me bring in 1 and when I was viewing in that program it was all black ( no pic) with sound and played about 6 seconds of the beginning of the movie and that is it? 

I guess a straight copy is not working so is there anything I can do to these files so I can make my movie a movie??

Thanks

If it is easier is it possible to close this thread and allow me to post over in the digital photo and imaging area? Maybe there is more experience there? Thanks and I do appreciate your help very much!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm I'm suprised Mulder or JohnWill didn't respond since it's their area of expertise. Prehaps PMing them may get them to offer assistance.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Can you get it to copied onto your computer? Focus on that first.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I was going to post but after reading about all the problems with that Hitachi (it doesn't even have a USB port) I decided to say nothing.


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

Is there a special way to copy? I just copy and pasted the entire folder from my dvd to my computer and got this error:

Cannot Copy VTS_01_1: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).

I did get 5 out of the 7 files but not the 2 main .vob files


----------



## kickrz (Jul 30, 2003)

Since no one here is able to help can I request this one be closed so I can seek help on another part of the forum?? Sorry I just need these backed up before my parents leave the country.

Thanks


----------

